# Hunter's Bump?



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Can I please get some clarification on what a Hunter's bump is, and if it something I should be concerned about?

I have heard of horses having them before, but had always thought it was due to poor muscling in the hind end, or from the horse over-working the muscles on one side. Or it could be caused from Jumping.

My horse is a fresh 5 year old, and has a Hunter's bump. He never jumped until I bought him, and even I don't jump him very high at all or often, since he's so green. We're taking baby steps.

He had very little to none muscling, and is just now starting to really form noticeable muscles since I've put him in 'training'. (Although I've been slacking w/ the rain we've been having & the insane heat.)

I would just like to know more about it, and what I can do to fix it. I have heard that I can get our Chiro. out and they can adjust him. I've been told that will take it away.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I've just discovered that this is one of Carolina's issues. She's coming 9 and has had it for some time. I'm setting up an appointment tomorrow with a vet in Kentucky, he's supposed to be the best around here. He does chiro work as well, has a guy in his clinic that was a human chiro, that switched to horses. $100 a session but it it means that she moves without pain cause her hips are so out, then it's worth it.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

A hunters bump is a condition where the sacroiliac joint is unbalanced.

The Horse | Hunter's Bump

When it first happens it hurts...then after it more or less solidifies it doesn't seem to hurt anymore. Chiropractic work can help a bit but it never goes away completely. It will more or less "disappear" once muscle builds up around it because you can't see the hip points anymore.

It often happens to jumpers because that joint is strained in heavy jumping. But my older QH has one and has never jumped a day in his life. He got it from slipping one leg in the mud and underneath a fence.


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

hotreddun said:


> A hunters bump is a condition where the sacroiliac joint is unbalanced.
> 
> The Horse | Hunter's Bump
> 
> ...


My guy has had it since the day I looked at him a couple months ago. I just bought him a month ago. (I sat on the decision for a while, haha).

That would make sense though, the injury. Because he hadn't jumped until I bought him, and he's only 5. But I guess this past winter it got real icy in the pasture and he was turned out. Well, he is pretty accident prone they learned and he slid on the ice and his hind end fell out from under him. The previous owner put him in the trailer and took him to the vet, and the vet said he was fine, just to keep him on stall rest a bit. Could this have been what caused the hunters bump?

He is very under muscled right now, but he's slowly getting there. I am very impressed with the muscling he's put on in just a month. It will cover it up once he gains more hind muscles?

It doesn't seem to affect him at all, although I think I will have the Chiro. out regardless just to see if we can help it any.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

LiveToJump said:


> My guy has had it since the day I looked at him a couple months ago. I just bought him a month ago. (I sat on the decision for a while, haha).
> 
> That would make sense though, the injury. Because he hadn't jumped until I bought him, and he's only 5. But I guess this past winter it got real icy in the pasture and he was turned out. Well, he is pretty accident prone they learned and he slid on the ice and his hind end fell out from under him. The previous owner put him in the trailer and took him to the vet, and the vet said he was fine, just to keep him on stall rest a bit. Could this have been what caused the hunters bump?
> 
> ...


That accident sounds like it was the cause. That is almost exactly what happened to my guy except mine was on slick clay mud...which is just as bad as ice. With my guy the muscle covered it up. Now that he is "semi-retired" he has lost some muscle up there and you can see it a bit again. I get him chiro adjusted about every 6 months or so but it doesn't seem to bother him with or without the adjustments.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

You know that's funny because when I went to pick Carolina up - she refused to get in the trailer, reared up and rolled straight over onto her back, falling first on her hindquarters. She has done that same thing each time she's reared.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

if he hasnt jumped then what your looking at is most probibly just undermucsling that will go away


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

A endurance horse at the place i work at has one, and it does not bother him at all, he goes on 100 mile endurance with out missing a beat.


----------

